# Anyone else backing the Cafflano Kompact?



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

It's on kickstarter at the moment and has just over a week to go and has passed it's target.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...act-a-simple-pressing-hot-and-cold-br/updates

I'm backing it at $49, I wanted a red one. I've got a Klassic that I use quite a bit so I've no problems with backing this.

It really did look interesting at the London Coffee Festival, and I like the idea of an aeropress where I won't tip the mug over and spread coffee all over the worktop... again...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not something for me. The video implies that Aeropress takes a lot of effort to push the plunger and it seems to be an aeropress competitor. The size makes it an interesting alternative but having two aeropress, I don't (think I) need another similar device.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

working dog said:


> Not something for me. The video implies that Aeropress takes a lot of effort to push the plunger and it seems to be an aeropress competitor. The size makes it an interesting alternative but having two aeropress, I don't (think I) need another similar device.


I thought the same. Didn't like the way he dissed his competitors


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just looked at this product and he obviously doesn't know how to use a Carafe...but on to the product itself. I don't know if you have ever used one of those large vacuum thermos hot water dispensers. They hold around 3-5 litres an example is below.

http://www.viking-direct.co.uk/catalog/catalogSku.do?id=6151491&cm_mmc=Google-_-pla_gen_google-shopping_eating-and-drinking-_-eating-and-drinking-_-6151491&s2m_channel=544&_%24ja=tsid:34770|cid:242833577|agid:16600084097|tidla-91736927777|crid:55356843857|nw:g|rnd:5207413323872675002|dvc:c|adp:1o1&gclid=Cj0KEQjwhN-6BRCJsePgxru9iIwBEiQAI8rq8_soqTIqlE8EdRvYUncdqIaYkcruruGj5zSO-EO5DqQaAm-g8P8HAQ

The way they work is a little round concertina plastic bellows and a spring in the top lid....you see these things in hotels/offices all the time, often used for how water or coffee etc... It's also important to remember that the bellows in these vac pots is not in contact with the hot beverage directly (it gets warm because it's in the lid), it just pressurises the pot. When working I often used to come up against the "pumpers", you could get the beverage out, but by god you had to pump like hell (because the bellows was leaking and then the catastrophically failed ones where no amount of pumping gets anything out. I've even had them myself and the bellows fails sometimes within 6 months.

When looking at the Video I was wondering how it sealed and then I saw a plastic bellows with a spring (or one self sprung like those collapsible drink bottles). *Worse still it has the "almost" boiling water poured directly inside the bellows mechanism* and then pressure applied. I'm now here thinking:


How long will the bellows last (I suspect not long)

When it leaks will it burst and burn, or just emit a small jet of scalding water

Probably last a fair bit longer when cold brewing


Good luck with the Caffelano!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the bellows are going to be silicone. Can't currently think of a better material for that.

I've got a collapsible filter cone made from silicone that's been used for years by me and then leant to others and it's still intact with all the folding, unfolding, crushing and twisting.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Flibster said:


> I'm pretty sure the bellows are going to be silicone. Can't currently think of a better material for that.
> 
> I've got a collapsible filter cone made from silicone that's been used for years by me and then leant to others and it's still intact with all the folding, unfolding, crushing and twisting.


I think you are right, reading further down the page it does look like it's silicone. This solves a lot of the problems of early rupture using plastic as you correctly say a good material to use..


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I backing the newer kompresso, have the grinder one for work but find its never fine enough even on lowest setting. Hoping this will mean can grind on zenith 65e in morning and take to work and press in this. Think its been delayed a bit until end of September found a fault, seems to be the case with all these things but best i guess sorted before shipping.

http://www.cafflano.com/product_kompresso.php?TM=2


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Anyone in UK got theirs yet? was a delay but should be here now!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got mine yesterday, well 2 actually lol, works well and I think if have decent grinder will do the job well for like work etc, seems a lot of complaints on it but peeps using to coarse a grind etc.

I just need a little sealed pot to store enough coffee for another drink in work, will load it up for first one. I know it goes off etc after time but sure be better than instant!!

Seems well made a little fiddly, quite a force needed to push it down so must create good pressure, my puck was like perfect one piece after to.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> I backing the newer kompresso, have the grinder one for work but find its never fine enough even on lowest setting. Hoping this will mean can grind on zenith 65e in morning and take to work and press in this. Think its been delayed a bit until end of September found a fault, seems to be the case with all these things but best i guess sorted before shipping.
> 
> http://www.cafflano.com/product_kompresso.php?TM=2


It will still be off though Lee. I tried this with my aeropress for a while - ground in the morning and then put in to air right container. Never really had much umph or flavour. Then I got a portable hand grinder and ground in the office - the difference is night and day.

That kompresso looks interesting, hope it makes it to production.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I see, oh well I was mainly planning on just being able to take one to work, will see how I go. The Kompresso is shipping now to backers got mine.


----------

